# Pattern Explorer



## Kaizen (2 September 2009)

Has anyone used pattern explorer from http://www.patternexplorer.com?

I am looking for pattern scanning and that is one of the few I have come across. Ideally I woudl like a .Net API library to use with some other software (if anyone knows of one let me know)

The pattern explorer only works with AmiBroker and offer no demo so it is a leap of faith to 'hope' it works.

Not looking for a magic bullet just need something to find more trading opportunities that I have been missing.

Thanks.


----------



## tech/a (3 September 2009)

I suspect like all pattern exploration softwares that the algorithms used will at times spit out some excellent patterns and some that require a deal of subjectivity!

I find the best patterns tend to appear in explorations looking for other characteristics in a potential trade setup.


----------

